# NH35 Date Disc



## PC-Magician

*NH35 Date Disc*


View Advert


Does anyone have a spare date disc for an NH35 Movement?

Must be an NH35 as other variants do not line up properly with a date windowed dial.

Or even a broken movement with the disc.

Thank you.




*Advertiser*

PC-Magician



*Date*

07/10/21



*Price or Trade Value*

£6



*Category*

Wanted


----------

